# Service Charges in Restaurants are ILLEGAL - Official



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

However it doesn't stop the greedy ******s from still taking them does it...

gulfnews : Service charge on UAE restaurant bills leaves a bad taste in the mouth

It's always annoyed me that the restaurants (and some bars) put on ridiculous 12-15% "Service Charge" and then insist you pay or they'll call the police.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Service charges are ridiculous and on top of that, you have a cheeky waiter standing there waiting for a tip!!! Daylight robbery!! First you are forced to pay a ridiculous amount and then they expect you to voluntarily hand over more cash...even when the service is absolutely appalling!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

Well we all have diffrent opinions on the service here in Dubai thats for sure. I think its fabulous! Hell, even at Mcdonalds the service is better than a 5 star restraunt in the states.

Guys and gals waiting around for a tip?? I dont blame them since thier company is withholding money that should go to them. If they complain about it they probably get sent home.

And in the states you are considered a peckerwad if you dont tip a min of 15%, so I dont know where people get off on saying 10-15% tip is ridiculous.

I am not sure what I will do on this issue. On one hand yes it is illegal. On the other hand I hope that the grituity that I pay does go to the waiter. But on the later I am prolly just naive.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would be very surprised if the waiter/ waitress even see one fil of the service charges levied on your bill. If the service is exceptional, I prefer to just hand over cash - that way, I know that the money goes to the waiter!

I'm not opposed to tipping when the service is good but I am opposed to people laying claim to my change as if it belongs to them or standing over my shoulder and glaring at me as if I owe them something! Normally when I fill up my car, for e.g, I tend to leave the change expect when the guy takes my money and then stands there waiting for me to pull away. In situations like that I ask for my change as it should be my choice whether I tip or not, rather than someone helping themselves to my money without asking and literally demanding that I tip by their action!

I don't think that the service is terrible as such but some of the things that have been put on my plate here have not even been suitable for human consumption. I've had everything from raw pizza, raw meat to stale, mouldy cheese (the mouldy cheese was part of a chef's salad that looked and tasted like the chef had made it with his feet - totally inedible!)! And I had to pay for them as well despite the fact that I could not even eat them! In situations like these, I absolutely refuse to tip!

I think that even if the Government makes an official statement and passes a new law abolishing service charges for good, we will in all likelihood still pay for it - just not knowingly - as restaurants will probably hide the charges in the price of the food!


----------



## 23hot (Dec 29, 2009)

As a restaurant manager of a very sucessfull restaurant in Dubai I am experiencing the most dufficult time of my life dealing with guests on this matter. I find that about 80% of guests read only 15% of an article in the news paper. After blowing themselves down and making a complete idiot of the poor waiter and his party he only realizes that no formal notification have been sent to any restaurants instructing them to drop service charges. At the end of the article in the gulf news it said that customers can not refuse to pay the service charge until the by-law have been created witch is only going to happen in a couple of weeks witch I would gladly obay. Why after 3 years is this an issue? Maybe some restauranteers do not pay their staff service charge but some do, some went to big and the bill came to someone that couldnt really afford it, and, made a scene off course. Do the math and calculate what the breakeven point for a restaurant will be to accomodate 42 staff with 2 people sharing accomodation, Visas, municipality requirements, transport, food cost, rent, wastage, uniforms, decent salaries, varuable overheads etc... Once you got that, now calculate if the salary that you will pay to the staff would be enough for you and would you depend on a service charge that needs to feed your families home thats just been destroyed by natural disaster or anything else unthinkable. I think that gratuaties should be given on discression, but where do one draw the line between humanity and a snake. I see waiters run for 3 hours to keep someone happy who still compliments on the way out and have the odasity to leave 2bucks on a 2k bill, thats .001% tip? Does that seem fair? But I guess thats the business. I am proud to pay my staff the service charge that the kind customers open their wallets for. Think twice before you moan about a 20buck service charge, you might put a roof over someones head.


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

23hot, your argument is null-in-void.
The law you say hasnt been created was created in 2006.
I hope the ministry has compasion for you, good luck.

The committee has stated clearly that this charge is against the Consumer Protection Law Number 26 for 2006.

Al Mansouri said the ministry would take tough action against those found violating the law, adding that it had recommended the implementation of Article 3 of the Consumer Protection Law and to contact all government departments to take actions against restaurants imposing service charge.


----------



## downunderdragon (Mar 24, 2009)

23hot said:


> I think that gratuaties should be given on discression, but where do one draw the line between humanity and a snake. I see waiters run for 3 hours to keep someone happy who still compliments on the way out and have the odasity to leave 2bucks on a 2k bill, thats .001% tip? Does that seem fair? But I guess thats the business. I am proud to pay my staff the service charge that the kind customers open their wallets for. Think twice before you moan about a 20buck service charge, you might put a roof over someones head.


In Australia tipping is a choice and I personally believe you should have that choice here too. It has been my own experience in many different areas of so-called "service" in Dubai that there is actually no such thing! In my humble opinion, they don't know the meaning of the word. Sorry! - It may be that people are paid so little that they don't care about service... I don't know what the problem is but it is BIG here!. 

We have just had a total debacle with "whodo" (- guesswho??) IT services supplier cutting off our ph, tv and net for not paying - 2 days late! No notice just cut off... on the 23rd December!! After begging pleading yelling screaming crying all of which did absolutely NO good... our net and ph were finally reconnected on the 27th - all too late for Christmas cheer to our families in Australia! Our TV is still to be reconnected... a technical difficulty they say - hehe! :boxing:

:focus: But the point about restaurants.. if you get good service ie polite attention and good manners...good food, good prices and waiters that don't look like they hate being there (and worse still look like they hate you because you can afford to pay to dine out).... well, they get a good tip. Bad service... no tip. Plain and simple.

But I really object to the service charge being added and THEN they want a tip on top of that!!! No way.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Thank you all for your comments.

My point is that the service charge is not discretionary - it is obligatory. "Pay sir or we will call the police"

It's a rip off by the restraunts, just put your prices up and the money I tip will go into the waiter/esses pockets.

Fair?


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Absolutely right - most sane people will tip good service and tip it well. Many people I know will not tip when a service charge is in place regardless of whether the charge makes its way to the servers. Get rid of the charge and let people tip. Some will be scum and won't tip, but more will give cash directly to the server where it belongs.


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I always pay my maitre d' seperate and discreetly and whenever I drop by the restaurant no matter how crowded it is he gives me the first preferance and serves me within a min. It also impresses ur date or client when they serve u well knowing that you are regular.


----------



## 23hot (Dec 29, 2009)

Guys,

I agree with the fact that gratuaties should be given on discretion. It is a lot easier for someone to sit on the side of the fence and give instructions. Get involved and see the day to day life style of a waiter around the globe. 

Ask yourself, will you realy tip someone at least 10% for excellent service when the bylaw goes in practice? If yes, GO BACK, AND GIVE ANOTHER 10%. The fact that people don't tip because hes food was over or under coocked is obviously looking for an excuse not to tip and excelles the typical greedy monkey in the street. I have no respect for those kind of people, and do not want them in my store. I don't want petty but only a bit of decency and humaity to be shown to all waiters around the globe, the credit they all deserve. 

If your dine-in service was bad, don't tip. If you liked it give more. Some restaurants are valued for genirosity, why shouldn't you? If your food was bad, call the manager, but don't finnish it and expect discount like its lately happening. Complaining after your meal will not be compensated, especially by me. If youre not happy, call me, if im not there, ask my number or give yours but always take a name when you do that. Ill be more than happy to apologise and rectify it. If you want gold, you don't go to the supermarket, meaning, only to expect the basics at a fast food restaurant. When you pay more, expect more! 

People can not take responsibilty in this part of the world and will always blame someone or something else. Because of what I see in Dubai from the "field" I think that service charge should not be removed. If restaurants should adjust the pricing the money will go to the restaurant and not where it belongs. Save the waiters and stop complaining about the 20bucks, it won't make a diffirence to your 100k villa or 200k car payment neither the disigner stuff that you are wearing witch is probably out of date for the last six months. Look after the pennies (waiters) and the pounds (service) will look after itself.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dear 23hot

"The fact that people don't tip because hes food was over or under coocked is obviously looking for an excuse not to tip" (sic)

Why would anyone leave a tip when their food was poor? Receiving decent food is all part of the service, so if that is poor, why should a tip be paid.

Restaurants should pay their staff decent wages so they are not dependent on tips. Diners do not like to feel forced to pay for something they may not have received. Decent service should be provided as matter of course, not only when people pay extra for it.


And you can drop the various accusations about people's spending habits, as these are pure speculation on your part and not relevant to the issue in hand.

-


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

23hot, your last post has nothing to do with why a restraunt such as yours still charges grituity fees even though it is illegal here. Sounds like your pocket book is shrinking because of this law and it has upset you. So are you one of the owners who doesnt pass this fee on to the waiters? Sounds like you might be.

May I ask what is the name of your establishment?


----------



## 23hot (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hi El.*



Elphaba said:


> Dear 23hot
> 
> "The fact that people don't tip because hes food was over or under coocked is obviously looking for an excuse not to tip" (sic)
> 
> ...


Your right, I should drop the speculation but sadly, I am experiencing it first hand. Why should you eat bad food in the first place? Maybe customers feel embarrased to complain? If the meal was replaced and a follow up was done why should you not tip? If you ate it you will be paying for it. I have been called a bad manager for not giving a freebie after replacing a faultless meal. Please read my first post then maybe you will understand the business unless you want to pay a100bucks for a cheese burger then Id be glad to pay my staff 10k. People piss on the floors and do they pay extra to get it cleaned up? Is helping a customer to carry their pram or calling a taxi part of the service? These things are called value added service witch is not included in the burden you call a service charge? People give repeat business because of service and we value that and waiters do expect gratuatie when they feel thay have done a good job. In general, why do you tip at restaurants? Or don't you?


----------



## 23hot (Dec 29, 2009)

*Hi Mr. BIG*



mrbig said:


> 23hot, your last post has nothing to do with why a restraunt such as yours still charges grituity fees even though it is illegal here. Sounds like your pocket book is shrinking because of this law and it has upset you. So are you one of the owners who doesnt pass this fee on to the waiters? Sounds like you might be.
> 
> May I ask what is the name of your establishment?


If it was illeagel then the authorities would have stopped it allready, trust me, you don't mess with these guys. They are creating a by-law that will be implemented in near future. Untill then the system will carry on. Please don't insult my integrity. I do not pay my bills with service charge. To give you an idea, I have 42 staff witch gets around 1600 service charge each p/month over and above their salaries excluding accomodation, meals, transport and varuables. The rest they get with their anual leave as a lump sum. I am glad to say that my staff is angry about the service charge that is going to fall away. Are you one of those guys that don't want to tip or just to embarrased that you can't realy afford the service charge on a cheese burger. 

May I ask your adress?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

23hot said:


> If it was illeagel then the authorities would have stopped it allready, trust me, you don't mess with these guys. They are creating a by-law that will be implemented in near future. Untill then the system will carry on. Please don't insult my integrity. I do not pay my bills with service charge. To give you an idea, I have 42 staff witch gets around 1600 service charge each p/month over and above their salaries excluding accomodation, meals, transport and varuables. The rest they get with their anual leave as a lump sum. I am glad to say that my staff is angry about the service charge that is going to fall away. Are you one of those guys that don't want to tip or just to embarrased that you can't realy afford the service charge on a cheese burger.
> 
> May I ask your adress?


hahahah, your mad. You only wish you had the funds I do.

sure you can, bungalow 1121 green community west, dubai, UAE. Or do you want the addy to the other 2 villas I own in this community aswell?

Now whats the name of your establishment.


----------



## 23hot (Dec 29, 2009)

mrbig said:


> hahahah, your mad. You only wish you had the funds I do.
> 
> sure you can, bungalow 1121 green community west, dubai, UAE. Or do you want the addy to the other 2 villas I own in this community aswell?
> 
> Now whats the name of your establishment.


Surely your wealth could have bought you a more suitable education than what you are portraying. Your arrogance offence me. Stop complaining about a simple service charge rich man, you can afford it, or can you realy? I still doubt your word as your integrity has shown what snake **** looks like at the bottom of the ocean. 

Disapointing for such a wealthy man! O, and by the way. You are missing the point. Proven once again! Idiot, wake up,smell the fresh air and take the carrot out, it does not belong there. I had enough of you, please do not bore me with your selfish ways and immoral values, phone the bank, your cheque bounced, Insifficient funds for service charge. And just a reminder, your property is worth ****!


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

lol, this guy.....

Bro, we are just stating you are breaking the law charging this service charge. Dont get mad.

So whats the name of your establishment? I want to come try it out.

Your spelling and grammar offend's me mr educated guy lol.

Oh and thanks for the reminder. I could sell it all day for what I bought it for, no worries mate. But instead I will rent it out yearly and my 85k usd per home. Thanks for your worries though.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If an establishment wants to charge ten percent more for their food, then add it to the items themselves. 

I heard today they are changing it to different names, like eat-in fee. A fee is still a fee. I dont mind tipping, and will over tip almost always. But dont add extra fees at the end that are not suppose to be there.

And yikes... that guy seems to be mad that he cant pad on an extra ten percent 'legally' anymore.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

23hot said:


> Surely your wealth could have bought you a more suitable education than what you are portraying. Your arrogance offence me. Stop complaining about a simple service charge rich man, you can afford it, or can you realy? I still doubt your word as your integrity has shown what snake **** looks like at the bottom of the ocean.
> 
> Disapointing for such a wealthy man! O, and by the way. You are missing the point. Proven once again! Idiot, wake up,smell the fresh air and take the carrot out, it does not belong there. I had enough of you, please do not bore me with your selfish ways and immoral values, phone the bank, your cheque bounced, Insifficient funds for service charge. And just a reminder, your property is worth ****!




Calm down. MrBig is known for his "attitude" and "manners" and "millionaire status". Please dont take offense, its not meant!!! And by the same token, your post is rather unpleasant too. You guys dont do your host countrys reputation any favours by your behaviour do you!!! LOL

Jo xxxx


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I carry out my work everyday, but do I receive a little extra money at the end of each day (on top of my salary)?

No.

Why should I pay a "service charge" for an establishment to carry out the function that I have already paid for?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The arrogance of someone berating people for not tipping his underpaid staff is astounding. These guys earn an absolute pittance. Do you think you'd be able to run a restaurant anywhere else in the civilised world paying so little to the staff? If you serve a good standard of food at a reasonable price, you'll be making plenty of money anyway, none of which you'll be paying tax on. 

As a typically dour Scotsman, I hate being fussed over by waiters. Take my order, bring my food, and give me my bill when I put my napkin on my plate and I'm happy. Otherwise, I just want to be left alone. 

I only feel like leaving a tip when the food is excellent, and in that case, I'd want my tip to go directly into the pocket of the chef, not the guy who carries the plate 10 metres then asks how it is at the very moment I put the first bit into my mouth and makes me chew and swallow faster than I'd like because he's waiting for an answer that will be "yeah fine" even if it's inedible slop.

It's the chefs I feel sorry for, no-one cares about them.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Just took a gourment cooking class at L'Atelier des Chefs in Le Meridian by the airport. We got to eat the Spanish tapas we made and it was some of the best food I've had in Dubai. Might not eat out so much after learning how to cook like that.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Sounds like an ExpatForum tapa's night at Vince's then - is it BYO or you gonna provide the cava!



But I must disagree (well I would wouldn't I) I believe you tip for good service, NOT the quality of the food, and if our south african friend would tell us where he is the manager then we could all (incognito of course) decide whether it's worth it!

However, back to what I said, why doesn't Mr. SA simply increase his prices, pay his staff extra AND give them the tips they undoubtedly deserve, that way they'd make even more money...

Sounds like a plan to me.

So Mr. SA - you up for a challenge?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Calm down. MrBig is known for his "attitude" and "manners" and "millionaire status". Please dont take offense, its not meant!!! Jo xxxx


Thanks love lol


----------



## S.I.T (Dec 31, 2009)

tips have always been an option, waitress just got used to it and now its the norm. service charges will disappear but your restaurant bill won't get any lower.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

vincetruong said:


> Just took a gourment cooking class at L'Atelier des Chefs in Le Meridian by the airport. We got to eat the Spanish tapas we made and it was some of the best food I've had in Dubai. Might not eat out so much after learning how to cook like that.


Just checked out their website and it's definitely one of the things I'm gonna try in 2010. Ain't no better time like the present to learn to cook some decent food! 

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*L'Atelier des Chef*



Maz25 said:


> Just checked out their website and it's definitely one of the things I'm gonna try in 2010. Ain't no better time like the present to learn to cook some decent food!
> 
> Thanks for the tip!


Hope you enjoy. Not only do you learn how to make the entrees, they teach you little tips and skills along the way. Then they email you the recipe afterwards.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

*Tapas*



Andy Capp said:


> Sounds like an ExpatForum tapa's night at Vince's then - is it BYO or you gonna provide the cava!
> QUOTE]
> 
> BYO but I promise no service charge.


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Are we assuming that 'Service Charge' is money that is meant to go to the waiters etc?

I never assumed it was meant to. I always saw it as an extra tax, a way to make prices seem better than they really are.

it's a dirty trick- I think every kind of shop should have easy-to-read prices.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

the two places that I always tip are, restaurants and taxis however I view the Service Charge as petty theft and an admission that there is a problem with a restaurants pricing, business plan or staff remunneration package that the owners/managers are just too lazy to do anything about.
Unfortunately Hot`s attitude of blamming the customers shows way too much arrogance. If I understand his payment methods correctly it appears that he holds on to all the tips that are payed and then give them as a lump sum once a year or whenever a staff member goes on holiday so where does the bank interest go to? 
Wouldn`t be nice if we could all just add 10% to my wage bill with the stroke of a pen!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

http://www.arabianbusiness.com/587619-rotana-staff-given-3-of-service-charges

pretty much confirms what was discussed on this thread


----------

